# 700x25 c tires



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

i was wondering if there are 700x25c cyclocross knobby tires and if so where can i find them?


----------



## BrianN (Feb 11, 2008)

25's?? Yikes. Smallest I've seen were 28c. Clearance problem?


----------



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

those are the rims that came with the frame and i dont think that my bike can handle any bigger rims


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

you mean tires right?


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

the smallest cross tire I can recall is the 25 mm Ritchey speedmax. Might be tough finding them now. The other one you might find is a 27 mm Vittoria Tigre or Mastercross. Neither of those have been in production for quite some time though. But who knows what those bikes shops have kicking around in the back. You might get lucky.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Nuck_Chorris said:


> i was wondering if there are 700x25c cyclocross knobby tires and if so where can i find them?


What are you trying to do? Someone might know of a non-CX tire that will work for your intended use.

If you have a bike built for 25C slicks, it probably isn't going to work on any terrain that needs knobs. However, plenty of people do light off-pavement riding on inverted tread 27s and the like.


----------



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

zank said:


> you mean tires right?


yes i was just stating the size rim/ tire my frame can take


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Vredstein makes (or made) the Campo in a 28 that is absurdly skinny, might be worth a look.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Scott B said:


> Vredstein makes (or made) the Campo in a 28 that is absurdly skinny, might be worth a look.


There was a guy who raced a whole season here on a Specialized Langster track bike with 28C Campos.

I liked that tire but IIRC it was discontinued a couple years ago.


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

What frame is it?


----------



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

giant OCR 3


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

That's a road bike, right? I doubt you'll have clearanced for knobbies. I run 700x25 Specialized All condition Pros on my roadie and they barely fit, and they're slicks....


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah, that's a road frame. Finding a cross tire that will fit will be tough. Vittoria Mastercross and Tigre clinchers are 27mm. You might get those to fit if you can find them. 

Jeff


----------



## Nuck_Chorris (Jan 25, 2009)

i guess ill just give up on having a cyclocross bike, thanks for the input guys


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

In order to have a cyclocross bike, you'll need either;
a) a cyclocross bike
b) a MTB that you can use with narrower tires
c) an old (80's) touring/road frame that will accomodate wider tires. 
Modern road bikes aren't designed to accomodate wider than about 700x25 tires.
Good luck.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Nuck_Chorris said:


> i guess ill just give up on having a cyclocross bike, thanks for the input guys


Either pick up a cheap cross frame (and brakes) off eBay, and swap everything off your Giant, or sell the Giant and look into a cross bike. I think many people here would support the opinion that a cross bike can do 90% of what a road bike can do, on the roads, plus be a whole lot more versatile with regards to riding canal paths, racing cross, running fenders in the wet season, etc.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I know of nothing.. Who's making 700x28 cross tires? Michelin used to..


----------

